# rear sway bar broke at socket



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

anyone running without this or is there a easy fix ? the joint on one side broke .


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm not running the rear sway bar on either of my brutes... 05 750 w/2" lift & 27s, and 08 750 w/4" lift & 31s. Theres a thread floatin around here somewhere from a long time ago about this.... pretty much comes down to if you ride really fast you may want it on your bike, but for mud riding and slower speeds it performs better without it IMO.


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

I second that!


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

i agree also ... i took mine off and it seemed to preform a lot better in the mud


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah...rid'n slow, just take it off and set the shocks up...Rid'n fast trails...probably want that fixed cause you going to hate the body roll after a while.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

dirtydog said:


> anyone running without this or is there a easy fix ? the joint on one side broke .


I know there's one up in the loft of my barn from my 08, it ain't perfect but.... If you need one, pay shipping and it's yours. Just let me know


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yep mine is off and is gonna stay that way


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

you guys answered my questions for sure hardly ever hit 35mph. mine is all mud. shocks are all the way up and arent stiff enough in my opinion. im takin it off. and thanks filthyredneck thats cool of you! no more sway bar.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

u should def notice more articulation in the mud and ruts....i love mine being off and it is one less thing for grass and stuff to get hung up on


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm intersted in tryin it out . Im headed to atl this weekend but when I get back I'm clutching it so that means I got a ride comming. I normally ride with my wife on with me . Do u think that will make a difference?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Until recently when I bought the 05 brute, my gf has always ridden with me.... That was before when I started on a 2" Xtreme lift, then I graduated up to the 6" Catvos, and then I came down a little to the 4" Catvos I have now. I got rid of the sway bar when I got the 6"....and we have been on a ton of rides and I have no complaints about it being gone, even when I have her and the cooler of beer on back. Her bike has a 2" Xtreme lift on it and the previous owner pulled the sway bar out before I got it, we rode 2-up a couple weekends ago on it because I busted a tire off the rim...no probs there either, and we were riding probably 15-25mph range the whole time.

And no prob on the offer bro, if ya need it, its here.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Same here if needed i have one too.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

you guys were right better in the mud with it off. i did however build a new rear lift for it that has the rear shocks almost straight up and down. made all the difference in the world drawing up one for the front now . i can slide the rear almost like a sra. no spring sag at allllll!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats how my 6" Catvos was....Straight up and down.... no sag, but dang it was stiff with HL springs lol. The 4" is more straight up than stock, but still not comparable to my old setup. Definitely eliminates body roll and totes a passenger better as well.


----------



## freebird_78 (Aug 7, 2011)

Anyone rig up a quick disconnect for the rear sway bar? Pics?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

freebird_78 said:


> Anyone rig up a quick disconnect for the rear sway bar? Pics?


 Now that would be nice :bigok:


----------



## freebird_78 (Aug 7, 2011)

Pinging someone who might have some end links so I can buy a set to expiriment on. Have some ideas that would be easy to do.


----------

